# Tiling Shower walls around Tub



## colby (Jan 19, 2009)

hello,

I have just finished installing tile around the walls of my shower/tub. i am concerned because i used Omin-Grip , instead of using thinset in a bag. i would like another opinion as to whether or not i should consider tearing the tile down and re-istalling using thinset. I didnt realize until after that the omni-grip is only recommended for up to 16×16 tile; i used 20×20 porcelain. it seems to have held up fine, and is not sagging.

These are the facts:
20 x 20 porcelain tile
Omni-grip maximum strength premixed was used 
1/2 wonderboard, cement backer was used

the grout has not been done yet.

id just like to know if anyone think i should rip the tile down and re-tile it using a thinset . What woudl be the consequence of leaving it like it is?

any comments are appreciated.

thanks
Colby


----------



## travelover (Jan 20, 2009)

I'd let it dry for a week or so, then try to pull the tiles loose. If they are set firmly, then grout. If not, pull 'em off. 

*AREAS OF USE
 For exterior use on walls no more than 8' (2.4 M) high in
covered areas with intermittent water exposure
 For interior use on floors, walls and countertops
 Interior wet areas with prolonged water exposure such as
commercial showers, tub surrounds and shower walls as
defined by ANSI A136.1, Type I requirements
*

http://www.custombuildingproducts.com/docs/data_sheets/OmniGrip%20DS%205_08.pdf?user=arc&lang=en


----------



## Deacon (Feb 3, 2009)

You should be fine just as long as you had atleast an 80% glue to tile ratio during initial installation.


----------

